# big blue crab at dixie landing



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Camped out on the alabama river for the weekend,slew the blue cats despite the cold and wind. While fishing near the boat ramp in about thirty feet of water I caught a huge blue crab! Dixie landing is 23 miles from the mouth of the bay,anybody ever heard of this before?Also been getting reports of people catching snakeheads on the shallow flats,anybody else heard of this?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

If ppl are catching snakeheads, I'd call the FWC or some comparable agency.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I fish Dixie landing all the time, thats one of my stomping grounds. I have caught stingrays around Dixie landing but never snake heads.


----------

